# Tour of Napa Valley



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone doing the Tour of Napa Valley?
This will be my first century.
I hear it's a fun event, very scenic and a lot of good food.
Any opinion on the 100 mile route?

http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/tour.html


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

bubbha70 said:


> Anyone doing the Tour of Napa Valley?
> This will be my first century.
> I hear it's a fun event, very scenic and a lot of good food.
> Any opinion on the 100 mile route?
> ...



It will be my first 100 mi. ride. I have done some tough metrics and longer ones up the hills. I know these roads well from driving my Miata on them. Not a whole lot of straight up climbing, but it is all twisties. It will be a good ride. It depends how fast you want to ride. The problem will be the heat. They are talking about 100+ in the valley. Not sure about those roads around Barryessa. Bring 2 bottles and powder with you. BTW watch out for the sport bikes and sports cars. These roads are a favorite to race on.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

Had a great time today on the ride. the front end of the ride had some stunning, beautiful back roads. On the way back climbing the hills around the lake it was damn hot! Still, there was plenty of water, gatorade, snacks. I had a really great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I headed to Napa this weekend. It was HOT!

I just wanted to see where the starting / finish line was going to be, get familiar with some of the roads and buy some wine.

The traffic sucked. Seemed like there were a bunch of fender benders.

It seems like a nice ride.
I'll probably plan a couple of rides, in Napa, in the next few weeks.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

That's not a lot of climbing for that distance. Beautiful roads. Barryessa traffic will create some issues on Pope and Chiles Valley Road. Otherwise that route won't be too busy. Heat will be a real issue. Start as early as they allow.


----------

